# Anyone selling Amano shrimp



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys.
I live in Maryland U.S.A and I want some Amano Shrimp for pretty cheap.
Does anyone know where I can get Amano shrimp, but NOT FROM MSJINZD? I can not purchase from them.
My local Petco, Petsmartm and LFS do not have Amano Shrimo.
My LFS carries Amano Shrimo, but they are usually out of stock.
I would like tonpay with a pre-paid American express Giftcard, but if that will not work it is OK. I just CAN NOT pay with Paypal or Google Wallet!
THANKS!


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Most of your "cheap" sources will be aquabid and PayPal. Amanos have a brackish/saltwater larva stage so are not tank breed much. You won't find a lot of hobbyist selling them.


----------



## paronaram (Mar 27, 2009)

Petco in NYC (Union Sq.) had them last Thursday.
Check your biggest store in the area, and call them up.


----------



## krissy (Jun 3, 2014)

Where are you from??


----------



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

As I said in the first sentence, Maryland U.S.A


----------

